# Different Atlas Grilles?



## anthony412 (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the various Atlas models showing up on dealer lots with different grilles? You can even note the new version, now with vertical slots, does not even include a R-Line badge. As someone who has had their order delayed by the grille factory fire, I am kind of bummed by the look of the replacement.

New:
https://www.vwofakron.com/assets/inventory/vehicles/1v2rr2ca0jc571807/ip/2.jpg

Old:
https://www.vwofakron.com/assets/inventory/vehicles/1v2lr2ca6jc559621/ip/2.jpg


----------



## liquidzoo (Jan 30, 2018)

That's unfortunate.

The older one looks a lot better imo. I'm glad that's the one I got at the end of November.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like they took it right off the Teramont. 

https://carnewschina.com/2017/03/30/volkswagen-teramont-launched-on-the-chinese-car-market/


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

I had heard this was happening, my car still has not been built either, I'm hoping they get the old ones when mine gets completed but who knows. Perhaps making a stink about it will get VW to replace them? Who knows? On the upside if you want the factory privacy cover you can now get it added to your order, or at least I did (for a car in the US).


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

The factory where they source them burned down and apparently there is an SUV in China that has a grille that mounts right into the Atlas. I'm assuming this is the best they could do for now so they don't have to stop production.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I wonder if that is the new R-Line package. The grill does look like the Volkswagen Teramont from China but the front bumper is also the R-Line bumper with the piano black bottom.

Hmm now if they add the Teramont tail lights to this that would be amazing.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

You folks are a hoot. If they had introduced the Altas with the Terramont grill and changed to the old Atlas grill, you would be whining about that too.....


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

Was told by Sales Manager VW had gotten the Chinese factory up and running to produce the US grilles again. I wonder if this was a stop gap measure to get something in the car so they weren't so backed up. I had read from another poster on FB his dealership was receiving Atlas with the Chines grille. I hope this isn't a continual thing, I prefer the other one. However; I would prefer to have my car much more than I prefer that grille.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Volkswagen on Tuesday reported higher U.S. April sales on the strength of SUVs, but the Chattanooga plant is temporarily parking new Atlas vehicles because of a shortage of front grilles.

A fire at a supplier to the assembly plant created the shortage and while Atlas production is ongoing, the new SUVs are parked awaiting the final installation of the grilles, said plant spokesman Keith King.

He said the factory will source the parts from a supplier that assembles grilles for the Volkswagen Teramont, which is what the seven-seat Atlas is called in other parts of the world.

"As we wait for the supplier to ramp up production to meet the new capacity, vehicles will be held on site here at Volkswagen Chattanooga," King said.

King said VW did not see any affect on Atlas sales in April because of the problem.

"We have identified a new supplier and we are hopeful that there will be minimum impact for deliveries for May and beyond," he said.


----------



## nyca (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, I won't be rushing to get my order for a 2019 in until this clears up - the "pre-fire" grill is much nicer.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

I do like the old one better while the new one looks classier. But the Atlas is just another SUV box so why does it matter?


----------

